# Throwline management



## Bakes5 (Jul 28, 2006)

What do y'all use for throw line management. There has got to be a better way than hand coiling it.

Seems like I spend a considerable amount of time screwing around with the wretched throw line when I would rather be climbing

Thanks

Bakes


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 28, 2006)

The cheapest ways I've seen are and icecream pail or 5 gal bucket.

There are several pouches available from our sponsors that you can flake the line into.

I have a medium sized Buckingham for my extra long line that I do not use all that often.

My favorite tool is the Faltimer Cube imprted from Germany by Good Rigging. Due to teriffs on textiles it is pricey, retailing for around $60 US. Though it last for years and colapses into a neat little triangle.

I own two of them at this time.


----------



## Climb020 (Jul 28, 2006)

Fold-it boxes from Sherrill. They are cheap and keep everything neat.


----------



## John464 (Jul 28, 2006)

drop it in a bucket. flatten it with your hand. tie the end w/ the bag to the handle. on to the next job, tangle free.


----------



## hobby climber (Jul 29, 2006)

I use the cube from Sherrill I bought at the TCIA expo last year. There is something called the Line Tamer that will move 200' of line in about 15 seconds,(with fresh batters). I have one but unless I have a lot of line to move, its just as easy to load by hand. 
I took another members advise from this site and hook a mini or key chain size carabiner to a button hole near my neck. Then I place the line through the biner and using two hands, I flake it into the cube. Simple & effective!!! Good luck. HC


----------



## clearance (Jul 29, 2006)

I know, its just terrible, that little line can be such a pain, honestly. I would rather be climbing as well, at least I don't climb with spurs.


----------



## hobby climber (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey clearance you old thread killer. Just wondering if you even own a through bag & line? If so, whats your method? Maybe we can help our "fellow member" with his question this time!!!  HC


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 29, 2006)

So easy, so fast. It's like cheating.


----------



## clearance (Jul 29, 2006)

hobby climber said:


> Hey clearance you old thread killer. Just wondering if you even own a through bag & line? If so, whats your method? Maybe we can help our "fellow member" with his question this time!!!  HC


Just having fun HC, relax, no I don't own a throw line and bag. Sounds like he is getting good advice, probably can handle a little humor as well.


----------



## Manco (Jul 29, 2006)

You can get a neat little box at wal-mart that has a zippered top and plastic insert to retain its shape, and has a carry strap and a hand hold on the lid, and a pouch in front to put the throw bag in. I think its about 6$ or there-about. Kinda resembles a 6-pack cooler! LOL Actually works very well. I wrote throw-ball on top of mine with a marker so it looks official.


----------



## nitwit dolt (Jul 29, 2006)

*Wicked slick*

Hey Tree! That looks like one of the best set-ups I've seen. Please explain further.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jul 29, 2006)

nitwit dolt said:


> Hey Tree! That looks like one of the best set-ups I've seen. Please explain further.




i used to use a identical set up for fishing. Hold the spool (in the center handle) in your non throwing hand, peel a bit of line off and throw your lead throwing weight. the line peels off lickety split and does'nt tangle at all.


----------



## nitwit dolt (Jul 29, 2006)

*Makes sense.*

Thats true, but where, what, how?


----------



## inztrees (Jul 29, 2006)

*tline*

i have an old cylindar sack i got for a buck for one and a soft lunch cooler that zips i got from my mother for my zing-it


----------



## Jim1NZ (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey TM what ya got there!?


----------



## trevmcrev (Jul 30, 2006)

1 larger & 1 smaller Fold it cubes & line tamer. Cubes fold flat, 1 in the other. Very neat. Only bummer is i paid heaps for these 12 mths ago, from sherrill, sent to Aust, Aust $ etc, last week i saw them at bunnings(homo depot ) for like $5.:bang: 

Trev


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 30, 2006)

Here's a few more pics. The first one was when ZingIt just came on the market. It was a nice upgrade, moving on from the regular slickline (polypropylene) to ZingIt (Dyneema).


----------



## moss (Jul 30, 2006)

Tree Machine said:


> Here's a few more pics. The first one was when ZingIt just came on the market. It was a nice upgrade, moving on from the regular slickline (polypropylene) to ZingIt (Dyneema).



3 questions:
1. What is it called (the smaller reel)?
2. Where do you get it?
3. Have you tried using the reel with ZingIt and a Big Shot?

Thanks,
-moss


----------



## Bakes5 (Jul 30, 2006)

Tree Machine....That is exactly what I am looking for. Where did you get it?

Thanks

Bakes


----------



## Jim1NZ (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey TM i just wanted to know how you wined the throwline on the reel, any flash gadget???


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 31, 2006)

moss said:


> 3 questions:
> 1. What is it called (the smaller reel)?


Shotline Reel. Both the big and small one. They're just different looking versions of the same thing.


moss said:


> 2. Where do you get it?


Not commercially available at present, though there are a few of the newer versions sitting in wait.


moss said:


> 3. Have you tried using the reel with ZingIt and a Big Shot?


You're so very funny, Andrew. That's a troll question if I ever heard one. Of COURSE I've used it with a BigShot and ZingIt (both diamaters). I've been using shotline reels since before Tobe brought the bigshot to market, before there was an Arboristsite.

I've found a way to get them to pass the frisbee test; that's where a groundie (or me) tosses the reel like a frisbee toward the truck.

This device has undergone a LOT of testing. I've used it for every first shot with the big shot since there was one, as well as all first hand-throws. This amounts to thousands of uses over the years, and pretty much daily now.


Winding it up..... I tried drilling holes in the under plate. Find a small stick, put it in there, use the stick as a 'handle'. I think, too, there was a picture of one with a winder handle on it. That handle was too far to the outer diameter of the underplate, made the winding too slow and made the reel sit on the ground at an angle and it stowed funny because it didn't sit flat. Then I tried a couple other things, but you know what made the best winder handle? A big, saltwater fishing swivel. Reel lays flat, winds up fast, I knocked the big diameter of the reel down to a smaller diameter, so it's more compact and stows better. Now I rivet a disc of polycarbonate to reinforce the under plate. Looks very cool and I've had a hard time destroying the latest version (no picture, sorry).

The true test, though, is firing a full velocity shot off the reel with the bigshot and have it deploy perfectly. Mmmmm.

It took me a few versions to get this thing from working well to working perfect every time. I still don't recommend running over it with the truck, but there's a good chance it will survive. Reeling it in is really fast, and perfect every time. Flaking line INTO something was always a pain for me. I don't have room on my truck for a 5 gallon plastic bucket to hold 40 grams of line. I remember infuriating tangles in my distant past. I had to take matters into my own hands. This is a really good tool, I've worked at it and tested it repeatedly to make a reel ANYONE can use successfully from their very first shot.

I offered one to Tom Dunlap last November, but he already had a system he seemed to be happy with.


----------



## xtremetrees (Jul 31, 2006)

Daumm TM your tech look effecient, time tested and bomb proof.

I would say it borderlines on squirlle fishing. Ar you really a Doctor.

I use a laundry bag (Clolalspable) and I downt own a big shot but my throws are getting better.
carrying the small sherril throwball bag aloft helps keep down the bordom of reotien removals


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 31, 2006)

*plain and simple*

It just woiks.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 30, 2008)

searching about line tamers and came across this... so TM when can we get one?

how much?


----------



## Tree Machine (Jun 30, 2008)

Hmmmm, you're the sixth person in a week to ask.

I'm wondering why the interest all of sudden. 

December 2007 we went into deep discussion on the reel (at another forum site). A good Arbo friend from Hawaii posted a picture, started a thread and summoned me in. I was on vacation, with laptop and 7 years worth of images, all of the early versions, the upgraded versions and where the reel is today in it's current form.

I can't give the forum name, or link, as I would get banned for that. But, if you google this line (making sure you use the quotation marks around it)
"Tree Machine's shotline reel"
google may take you there.

As far as how much, that is discussed there. As far as availability, we go into that, too.

I believe it is an offense to the stated rules for me to be hawking gear here at Arboristsite as I am simply a member, not a sponsor. I'll offer a short list of pictures, but this thread is not about the reel itself, rather about shotline management as a whole.


----------



## DUSTYCEDAR (Jun 30, 2008)

i use the yellow slick like that is thicker and a extenshion cord real to keep it on.
not as slick as that setup but ok for now


----------



## Tree Machine (Jun 30, 2008)

The disadvantage to that is in not being able to BigShot, or throw, the shotbag directly off the reel. This is a very big plus, bigger than I can explain in words. I can only come up with words like, fast, efficient, swift, joy, etc.


----------



## rbtree (Jun 30, 2008)

hey, TM, long time no see. hope all is well with ya!

I've never chimed in on the various reel threads of your'n over the years. But I have a similar though rudimentary set-up. I just cut the top rim off a reel which held rope of some sort. Smooth out the edge, cut a couple of slits on the lower edge for the line ends to be wedged into. 

I also have a Sherril "Falseheimer" and wanted a second, as they are superior to the cheap cubes, but the line reels work nicely.....


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi RB.

And everyone for that matter. Here's a pic of the shotline reels, the cube and the BigShot(s). I use the cube from time to time, just to keep things mixed up. I don't generally like to do the same things the same way, same method every time. This helps to better understand the differences, find newer, better ways and appreciate (by direct experience and comparison)what works best for you.

And it boils down to that, really. A zippered lunch cooler, a woman's purse, a round metal cookie container; they may all work just swell for a lot of dudes. The line tamer I think is brilliant as long as you can keep track of it and have fresh batteries on hand. If a plastic pail and fat polypropylene line tied to a baseball works great for you, you may see no need to try anything else.

With the shotline reel, severel things come into play. It's more a one-piece system than other methods. The line and reel are integral, mated if you will. I had a strong gust blow my cube over once, the line came out, rolled in the ivy, major mess. Rare occurance, but with the reel, that would never happen.

Compactness. I can fit and carry five reels inside one five gallon bucket, though I don't. I only carry two. They can be stowed flat, horizontal, or hung vertically on a screw on the wall. Or inside a rope bag.

Control. Being able to fire a 25 M shot directly off the reel, predictably, tangle-free every time, Mmmmm! If your shot goes wayward, you can stop it, instantly and hands-free by simply stepping lightly on the reel with your foot. This is also helpful on drain shots where you want to stop the shotbag right after it crests the tie-in point. Saves time in not having to pull the line and bag back up to trace over limbs and such. Also extends the life of the BigShot as you don't have to ditch it in an effort to grab the running line by hand.

Speed. There's no setup, no opening anything, no second part of a two-part system. Just walk to your throw site, take the bag in hand, drop the reel to the ground and go. It's really as boiled-down as it can possibly get.
Once your throw has been made, line traced and the bag is back to the ground (and this is where it gets really fast...) clip off the bag, clip onto the rope and start haulin like a madman. For maximum fastness, use a mini biner on the ZingIt line, and an eye on the rope. This means bag-off, rope-on in the same motion (~1 second) and using long pulls flake your line onto the ground, not in a single pile, but in a flaked 'trail', if you will. In other words, as you pull line, take little steps backwards as you lay line onto the ground in no particular fashion, except not onto sticks and debris. When the rope reaches you, clip off the rope, clip on the bag, give it a toss, pick up the reel and start spinning. You will face _away_ from the flaked line, stepping _over_ the line with your leg and with your thighs together, create a little pressure on the line. This creates some tension on the line beween your legs and the reel, keeping the line perfectly taught and straight and with this simple method the accuracy and consistency of reeling the line back in is assured.

There's a nice sense of freedom, knowing shotline management is free of hassle and is so very fast and easy and consistent every time. 

After all, our business is climbing and caring for trees, not futzing with line.


----------



## TheKid (Jul 7, 2008)

tm,i think i like it, though i'm not sure how you are efficiently winding it back on the reel in a uniform fashion. can you explain this please? i'm not a big fan of the cheap sherill rebranded cube but i've found it works best for me now compared to what i've used. also, i understand the use of the 'biner for speed, but what about "streamlineability"? seems as though the 'biner might hang up. thanks in advance.


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 7, 2008)

TheKid said:


> I understand the use of the 'biner for speed, but what about "streamlineability"? seems as though the 'biner might hang up. thanks in advance.


It would seem that way, but it rarely, rarely does. It's a very small, light, aluminum biner with a surprisingly stiff wire gate. Its called a Micron by Black diamond and costs 4 bucks. Identical in all respects to the Hotwire, except for size. I can't speak for other mini biners as this one has performed to near perfection, it's the only aspect of the reel that hasn't been modified or upgraded.

As far as throwing, it doesn't seem to affect the throw as it's only a few grams in weight. As far as BigShotting, the ring-end of the bag goes toward you, the micron folds over top, away from you. I like Harrison Rockets, the area between the ring and the bag itself is flexible so the little biner will lay and stay on top of the bag during the shot. Stiff bags don't seem to work as well, nor do the long, pickle-shaped torpedo bags. The BigShot likes the weight of the bag compact, not spread-out.


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 7, 2008)

TheKid said:


> tm,i think i like it, though i'm not sure how you are efficiently winding it back on the reel in a uniform fashion. can you explain this please?


You use two hands, no other way around that. Proper line tension is required, we covered that. And reeling the line on in a manner that it will deploy without fail, every single time, is of utmost importance. This is easy to achieve, and a great question, Kid. I'll explain.

First thing, when winding the reel, you don't want it to wobble left-right. Keep your inner handle-hand stationary, and your winding hand winds. You will not need to force a top-speed reel-in. 3/4 speed and focus on smooth cranking and non-wobbly inner handle hand.


Firing the shot straight off the reel is part of the amazement, but this swift retrieval back on to the reel is really where it's at, as far as efficient shotline management.

So, in reeling the line back in, first, know that on any given shot you will only use 1/2 to 2/3 of the line. There will be an area of unused line that never changes, the first spooling across and maybe the next few windings across.

Starting with the first spooling, this begins at the inside of the spool (bottom) and works toward the top lip. This 'layer' should be tight and consistent from one side, all the way to the other. I will use my fingers to compress the coils down, and then continue the wind. Remember, this first layer detail only has to be done once, but it gives you the base for all subsequent layers.



Guys and gals, I could show this in video and you'd totally get it in mere seconds. Its important that I write it, though, but I'd like to get a few pictures today to supplement the words. 

For now I need to go to work, and I'll bring my camera into the field and get the detail shots. I'll continue the explanation tonight if I have enough juice left, or in the morning over coffee.

Thanks for your patience. Drop in any other questions, though. I'll share fully.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 7, 2008)

Dam thing is dangerous as Hell and gets me  mad BUT without it I am just a man ( who can't climb a tree).
As far as putting it away? Not my job, I just make the mess. Ever get 3 stuck in one tree?
I had a few fish reels I converted, it wasn't hard, but they got broken OR it was just easier to flake it into a bucket when the reality set in.
If someone markets something that works I will be first to buy it... along with a new set of gaffs BUT it had better work.


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 7, 2008)

TreeManDan said:


> If someone markets something that works I will be first to buy it...


I need a few thousand of you. Then it might be feasable to shift my day job around.


Just to let you all know, *I have no intention of marketing and selling these.* I really enjoy what I do for a living and effective shotline management is an important facet of being a climber. I developed this reel because the cube and bucket gig just wasn't working very effectively. If you work alone, a tangled shotline drops your progress to its knees.

Manufacturing and marketing and selling and boxing and shipping and billing and credit cards and phone calls answering the same sets of questions to sell a single unit would be my idea of career hell. Even overseeing someone who does all that has very little appeal to me. 

The best I could do is show you how to make one, how to wind it properly and.... well, actually that's all there is. 

But like I say, I am not a sponsor here. Even promoting a product that interferes with a product that a sponsor carries is pushing the limit. I'm trying to behave and respect the rules. I'm just not sure exactly what the rules are in this sense. I'm checking on that.


----------



## wdanforth (Jul 8, 2008)

Tree Machine,

Has anyone found a good source for the Woods Industries Cord Reel Model 2870 that your Shotline Reel is made from? Their website is terrible. I requested a retailer which sells them and have not got an answer yet.

Great looking idea and the video I saw of you reeling it in was amazing. So fast you guys would not believe it.

Found the Video: http://treeguy.info/videos/shotline_reel.mov


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jul 8, 2008)

mod says tell us more guys.........

However, a good throwline reel could really revolutionize(sp) the industry, in the field for which it is intended. i would not be mad at anyone for wanting to hold off on their invention, for the right patening and such.......


i personally am using a $5 Target Falseheimer, run a strap around my neck and feed it in hand over hand. its the fastest thing ive found.....


----------



## rmihalek (Jul 8, 2008)

Why not just flake your line onto a $3 4 x 6 foot tarp? That's what I do and I never have any troubles. I walk up to the tree and throw the tarp on the ground. It takes 3 seconds to open it up. I grab the shot bag (clipped to the line like TM has his), take a step back from the tarp so that the line is in front of me, and throw. If I want to stop the bag after it goes through the crotch, I step on the line.

When I want to stow the line, I just flake it back onto the tarp. The tarp folds up into half the volume of the plastic cylinder that TM uses.


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 8, 2008)

That's a good way to do it, Bob. Many rock climbers do their ropes like that. Quite popular.

Thanks wdanforth, for finding that video clip. Where'd you come up with that?


----------



## wdanforth (Jul 9, 2008)

That other tree cutter forum that lost all their/our pictures a few months ago. I am sure you can figure it out. Links to content not stored on their server still work.


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 9, 2008)

Does that thread still exist? I thought they'd have deleted it when they deleted me.






I am still wondering about that. I'm missing some key pieces of a puzzle that I'd probably rather not know about. I pushed some sort of hot button I guess.


Guys and gals, my apologies for the delay. My area just got hit yesterday with the FOURTH major storm in 5 weeks (storm #2 was a tornado) with 27 calls today, my mind was just not on photography. 

I used the shotline reel at least ten times today, some for setting climbing rope, though most for setting rigging from the ground; THAT is really enjoyable.


----------



## TheKid (Jul 17, 2008)

treemachine, a belated thanks for the explanation. i'm gonna give it a "shot".


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 21, 2008)

I am going to show you how to wind the reel. I could describe in written words, and post a bunch of pictures, but to really get the 'how-to' of this process it really deserves video. wdanforth gave us this video, but we need closeups of the reel being reeled, from beginning to end, all 180 feet of line, starting with an empty reel drum.

I have the video scheduled to shoot in the morning. I'm actually going to build a reel from beginning to end. Then when loading it with new shotline, I'll crop out that part and post it here. I'll narrate because there's a few nuances that are important to see it and hear it described what's being done and why.

For now, I scraped together the last 8 or 9 years of images, pictures of early shotline reel prototypes, some that worked, some that didn't. Different lines, different reel sizes, all the pics that were taken throughout the years. Even shotline reel images using different lines before the introduction of zing-it. Here is the slideshow, music by permission of the artist, Preston Reed

The video I'll be cooking up for you the new shotline is the fluorescent green stuff from New England Ropes, called DynaGlide.


----------



## rbtree (Jul 21, 2008)

Hmmm, slideshow wouldn't open for me.....

Have you used Dynaglide for long? I've heard Fling It is better and last longer. Heard Dynaglide gets fuzzy quicker. 

Why the heck would you have been banned....?


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 21, 2008)

rbtree said:


> Hmmm, slideshow wouldn't open for me.....


Dang it!
Microsoft just doesn't want to play fair with anyone other than microsoft. That's too bad because the slideshow caries some outrageously difficult guitar work. Also, I sized up the images so they are big and well-detailed.


rbtree said:


> Have you used Dynaglide for long? I've heard Fling It is better and last longer. Heard Dynaglide gets fuzzy quicker.


 Roger, I've never used DynaGlide. The upcoming loading of the reel video will be my very first use of DynaGlide. I have been a real big fan of ZingIt since it came out. This line was so far superior to the crap that was out at the time, and it has worked so flawlessly over thousands of throws and many hundreds of BigShots that I've never really felt the need to look for something better. To be quite honest, I keep a couple reels around and I bought the DynaGlide because it was a different color. Still, I look forward to taking it for a test drive.




rbtree said:


> Why the heck would you have been banned....?


There was some real offensive language and women being depicted in ways I felt extremely uncomfortable with, especially with my wife popping over my shoulder now and then, wondering if I was lying about being on an arborist forum because of the explicit graphics. I took offense, I was called a whiner and wham, I was out on my butt. Too bad, I really like everyone over there.

Let's put it this way, if I used the same language and posted the same graphic clip here on this forum, I would be banned.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Jul 21, 2008)

Tree Machine said:


> ....That's too bad because the slideshow caries some outrageously difficult guitar work. Also, I sized up the images so they are big and well-detailed.



Great images AND music! I look forward to seeing your build video....


----------



## rbtree (Jul 21, 2008)

TM

Well, if you havn't used FI, try some. It is far better than ZI....and the word on DG is that it frays.....

I agree about that forum...but it is populated with cool folks who don't judge...much at all.

Gonna have to try again with your linx...

meanwhile, keep an eye out for a new thread with some great local scenery...of flora, fauna of various genera (one of two perhaps a bit inappropriate for all ages...)....and "hydraulics"..

or just check out my flickr site...


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 22, 2008)

For those of you who are not yet aware of rbtree's special talents, the dude is a master photographer. For years Roger has been posting images throughout Arboristsite threads, images that are so high-quality, there are very few others here who can throw down in such fine photographic fashion. His pictures are to drool over.
Make sure you go see his treeguy collection by clicking here at rb friggin rocks.com

Hey Roger, share with us an image, a macro shot of a full-chisel tooth? I know it's off-topic, but you're part of the inspiration here.

As well, with you contributing to this thread, Mr rbtree, I'm going to have to step it up with the image presentation. 





OK, all interested parties across the world (18 at last count), THE VIDEO IS GOING WELL!

Yesterday morning we built one from the ground up on 22 minutes of tape.

Tonight I'm cleaning up the clips, hoping to get it down to 3 or 4 minutes.
I need to drop the sound out because as I pare down the clips, I crop out the instructions I'm voicing also. After all edits I'll need to kill all existing audio and either caption on-screen; that way we can listen to music while watching the reel work OR I voice-over from scratch and you have to listen to my voice.

Personally, I'm tending toward listening to music and read the text on-screen.

I used the brand new shotline winder six different times today, rigging stuff to lower, all from the ground. The neon green is pretty dang cool. The DynaGlide is supple in feel, softish, but not round in profile. It's interesting. I'll have to do at least a hundred throws or shots before I'll have a real opinion. Gimme til the end of the week on that one.

Hey, before I go back to the video editing, here's a shot I found of one of the first reels I did, circa 1998:


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 22, 2008)

Can you say, "Yummmmmm.....? 






_Great_ image, Roger!


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 23, 2008)

Here is, literally, the first shotline reel I ever made. You can see it is an extension cord reel, with one of the side plates cut off, and *** the lip formed to curvature and smoothed and fire-polished.

I did two things _right_ on this model. I got lucky on the first buy and got an ideal reel, with the ideal handle configuration. Not all extension cord reels will work. In fact, most won't.

The second thing is I carefully and time consumingly crafted the deployment lip on the reel. After cutting a very smooth, consistent circle, I used a belt sander and just delicately worked off the 90 degree angle from the saw cut, and smoothed out a top curve. This is KEY, trust me. You could do it with a block of wood and 100 grit sandpaper, or use a woodworking file, but do this part and don't rush through it. Cutting and forming the lip is the ONLY IMPORTANT part of this whole design. You could say the entire success of your reel rests on your lip.

I look at that fat polypro line and shudder to think that was the line of choice in its day. Horrible stuff, horrible.


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 24, 2008)

Tree Machine said:


> Dang it!
> Microsoft just doesn't want to play fair with anyone other than microsoft.



After the edits are finished I will get it over to my video guy who can convert it to .wmv for Roger or ANyoNe who can't open a Quicktime file.

Here's a sneek peek of the new reel just after loading the line, I'm tying on the micron biner......


----------



## Scots Climber (Jul 25, 2008)

Tree Machine said:


> Here's a few more pics. The first one was when ZingIt just came on the market. It was a nice upgrade, moving on from the regular slickline (polypropylene) to ZingIt (Dyneema).



Nice set up, I just use fishing handline reels.


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 25, 2008)

Scots Climber said:


> Nice set up, I just use fishing handline reels.


C'mon, pics, details.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jul 26, 2008)

klein makes a nifty little tool, its in the Blue Ridge catalog i believe. 

anyone tried it out yet?


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 27, 2008)

ClimbinArbor said:


> klein makes a nifty little tool, its in the Blue Ridge catalog i believe.





Tree Machine said:


> C'mon, pics, details.



opcorn:


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 28, 2008)

Video coming along, 4 minutes so far, in length, getting to the final phases of construction (digitally speaking).

Here are some stills I cropped out of the ever-so-important _swivel detail_. This is where you get the ability to wind the reel real fast.


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Apr 22, 2012)

Tree Machine said:


> So easy, so fast. It's like cheating.


can you launch it off that reel ?


----------



## rbtree (Apr 28, 2012)

You betcha!

I don't use my rudimentary reel--I lost one, and the other is partly broken.....but TM's rig would be the cat's meow....


speaking of TM, I wonder if he's been heard from recently?


----------



## jws1467 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Tree Machine*

I tried sending you a private message. says your box is full. Are you willing to sell some of these contraptions or just showing how to make them? Do you have the video out yet or did i miss something in the thread where you already put it out.


----------



## newsawtooth (May 1, 2012)

jws1467 said:


> I tried sending you a private message. says your box is full. Are you willing to sell some of these contraptions or just showing how to make them? Do you have the video out yet or did i miss something in the thread where you already put it out.



Tree Stuff - The Shotline Winder


----------

